

Turkey PM: Social Media Is “Worst Menace To Society”, 25 Twitter Users Arrested - peacewise
http://techcrunch.com/2013/06/05/social-media-is-worst-menace-to-society-says-turkey-pm-25-twitter-users-arrested/

======
JacksonGariety
Well, of course it's a menace to (their) society. They've created a society
that depends upon people not organizing themselves and being completely
dependent upon their leadership.

Not to say there is any country which isn't to some degree.

